# What's your "other" love?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been involved with many hobbies and interests, involving research time, purchasing process, investment, storage, sometimes specialized tools for the hobby/interest, and I know that you guys and gals have other interests than slingshots and slingshooting.

My current favorite other-than-slingshooting interest is riding my motorcycle, a 2018 Kawasaki Ninja 400 ABS KRT pocket-rocket sport bike (at the age of 74).

What's yours????

THWACK!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Life man! I'm like a blind dog in a meat market. I roar around wagging my tail and crashing into things until I get locked in on one delicious smell. I stay with until it has taught me all I want to know, then go roaring off in other direction! Can't help myself, been that way since childhood. Life is full of interesting stuff.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Backpacking...goes so well with slingshots. Just like motorcycling does.

I have gone light (not ultralight, that's not my bag-literally) and retro. Old external frame with full flat and open loading. That top loading only of new backpacks is not convenient nor practical.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm a jazz musician. I play upright acoustic Bass. mainly Standards and traditional Americana. For four glorious years I made my living this way playing in Philly, Atlantic City and New York. Those were the days...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We train labs for obedience and for service. 
This is "Jonas" my 3 year old


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> We train labs for obedience and for service.
> This is "Jonas" my 3 year old


That's a good looking dog!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> We train labs for obedience and for service.
> This is "Jonas" my 3 year old


That's a great looking dog, but I think he needs a cowboy hat.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

backpacking

music

dog training

Good on all you guys!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Bass Fishing and Surf fishing!


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

my life's obsession has been surfing. Started at about 7 or 8 when my parents would take me to the beach on holidays and then once i had my own transport at age 16 that was it (now 53 where did all that go)

Its pretty much dictated where i live, my career choices and has been the reason for all of my travels.

I windsurfed from age 18 and then kite surf but my main passion is still surfing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > We train labs for obedience and for service.
> ...


Thank you GG. We had him shipped from England.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

treeman said:


> I'm a jazz musician. I play upright acoustic Bass. mainly Standards and traditional Americana. For four glorious years I made my living this way playing in Philly, Atlantic City and New York. Those were the days...


Let's see some of those basses, my man!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I like to play outdoors, bicycles, canoes, hiking and in the winter it's cross country skiing and snowshoes.

If I have to be indoors it's home brewing and listening to old blues.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a jazz musician. I play upright acoustic Bass. mainly Standards and traditional Americana. For four glorious years I made my living this way playing in Philly, Atlantic City and New York. Those were the days...
> ...


This is my " dog house". Its a Robelli 3/4 size upright bass. My 1935 Kay is on loan to a friend at the moment.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> I like to play outdoors, bicycles, canoes, hiking and in the winter it's cross country skiing and snowshoes.
> 
> If I have to be indoors it's home brewing and listening to old blues.


Home brewing and old blues! You are my man!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I like to play outdoors, bicycles, canoes, hiking and in the winter it's cross country skiing and snowshoes.
> ...


Truth!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Flatband and Treeman - I grew up in South Jersey and have fond memories of "going down the shore." My dad used to take us surf fishing. He caught a bluefish exactly once in all the years that he went.

Archery - enjoy making arrows, strings, and generally tinkering with recurves and longbows. Really enjoy shooting field and 3D courses. Mrs. Raja and I volunteer once a week at an archery club at a local Waldorf school.

Yo-yos - my dad got me started in the late '50's - early '60's and I got to teach my son during the yo-yo fad of the '90's. Recently rediscovered yo-yos and I am amazed at the advances in yo-yo technology. Kind of like the difference between a wire-framed slingshot and an ergo.

Slings - enjoy making them and launching rocks and golfballs for distance. We also have a beautiful disc golf course not too far from us that is laid out like a golf course. I sling tennis balls there.

Under the heading of truly weird hobbies - I enjoy reading about the history of surgery. This started decades ago when I read a description of a leg amputation by a naval surgeon in one of the Horatio Hornblower books. I am currently reading about Joseph Lister's use of carbolic acid to create a sterile operating field. Hard to imagine surgeons prior to the late 1860's had no concept of germ theory or wound care. Most surgical patients died from some type of infection. Anesthesia was first used in 1846. This means that a generation of surgeons had the ability to attempt more complex surgeries without the patient experiencing pain. It also meant an increase in death by gruesome infections until antiseptic surgery was finally accepted post 1870 or so.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Blue Raja said:


> Flatband and Treeman - I grew up in South Jersey and have fond memories of "going down the shore." My dad used to take us surf fishing. He caught a bluefish exactly once in all the years that he went.
> 
> Archery - enjoy making arrows, strings, and generally tinkering with recurves and longbows. Really enjoy shooting field and 3D courses. Mrs. Raja and I volunteer once a week at an archery club at a local Waldorf school.
> 
> ...


Wow! I had no idea yous were from South jersey! I'll meet cha at da diner. We'll have a glass of wooder.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Well... I have way to many to list here. My first love is music, I've been playing many instruments sense I was a young kid. Then it would be fishing and hunting. Boat building, guitar building, knife making, long bow building, single track mountain biking, building and flying rc planes.

And that's just a few lol. I have way to many hobbies


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Flatband and Treeman - I grew up in South Jersey and have fond memories of "going down the shore." My dad used to take us surf fishing. He caught a bluefish exactly once in all the years that he went.
> 
> Archery - enjoy making arrows, strings, and generally tinkering with recurves and longbows. Really enjoy shooting field and 3D courses. Mrs. Raja and I volunteer once a week at an archery club at a local Waldorf school.
> 
> ...


interesting...I guess some of those guys in the civil war could peel a limb off a guy in fast order. Gruesome!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mini bikes,my dogs,the outdoors and All Kindsa knives


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Blue Raja said:


> Flatband and Treeman - I grew up in South Jersey and have fond memories of "going down the shore." My dad used to take us surf fishing. He caught a bluefish exactly once in all the years that he went.
> 
> Archery - enjoy making arrows, strings, and generally tinkering with recurves and longbows. Really enjoy shooting field and 3D courses. Mrs. Raja and I volunteer once a week at an archery club at a local Waldorf school.
> 
> ...


"down the shore" Soon as I saw it I knew-Jersey through and through!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Have always loved woodworking which led me to building Native American "style " flutes from all kinds of wood, bamboo, and " Urban Pine "(a.k.a. PVC ).....did that for 13 years......dabbled in wood turning.
Taught myself to flint knapp arrowheads, did that for 3-4 years.
Want to learn how to make wood self bows and fixed blade knives, but right now my passion is building natural tree fork slings.

Love music, fishing, target shooting, hiking, traveling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@SJAaz - correct - pre-anesthesia surgeons had to work very quickly as their patients would be in excruciating pain. The best surgeons could amputate a limb in under 3 minutes. Surgeons were limited to the arms and legs. Surgery involving the internal organs was largely considered impossible. Lister managed to save a women who suffered a stab would to the gut. The mortality rate for such stab wounds was close to 100%.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

(double post deleted)


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Traditional archery (longbows). Had many, many bows but have settled on my Howard Hill Wesley Special.

Airguns

Headphones and headphone amplifiers (mostly tube amps). Pic is a bit outdated. Collection has changed.

Dogs (former professional dog trainer and kennel manager).


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Porn! Porn, porn, and more porn! (Just kidding)*

*Lately it's astronomy, astrology, and the nature of consciousness itself ... all the usual 'old man' meditations. *


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Porn! Porn, porn, and more porn! (Just kidding)*
> 
> *Lately it's astronomy, astrology, and the nature of consciousness itself ... all the usual 'old man' meditations. *


Oh my...... :rolling:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

God. Kin. Country.

Old, crusty, dusty, & musty books- those you can tell from the binding have never imparted their wisdom to anyone else. Myriad genres.

FPV racing drones and quadcopter camera platforms.

Long range rifle. Tactical shotgun. Combat pistol.

The hunt.

Puzzles.

Pepper gardening.

Poetry.

Sports.

UFOs.

Nurturing awe.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My Dogs. Have four of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Porn! Porn, porn, and more porn! (Just kidding)*
> 
> *Lately it's astronomy, astrology, and the nature of consciousness itself ... all the usual 'old man' meditations. *


Mrs. Raja is a massage therapist and studies psychology and Vedic astrology as hobbies. This gives her a very broad practice perspective.

we enjoyed watching the first 3 seasons of Outlander together. I think some of the scenes qualify as soft core. Otherwise no thoughts on your "just kidding" hobby.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

StringSlap said:


> Traditional archery (longbows). Had many, many bows but have settled on my Howard Hill Wesley Special.
> 
> Airguns
> 
> ...


Shot a bunch of recurves and longbows over the years. Like you, settled on a favorite bow, which is a Samick recreational recurve with a set of 35# limbs for static targets and form practice and a set of 45# limbs for 3Ds. I tricked it out with a short stab., an elevated rest, plunger button and wrist sling. This way both the hardcore trad shooters, the barebow shooters, the Oly shooters, and our wheelie brothers and sisters all get to laugh at me!

i find that I am more accurate shooting my slingshots with "instinctive" aiming. I am also leaning towards hammer grip. I am building on my archery skills. You?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Traditional archery (longbows). Had many, many bows but have settled on my Howard Hill Wesley Special.
> ...


As I evolved in my slingshot journey, I experimented with full and half butterly and also shooting with a solid anchor. Settled on a good anchor point and my accuracy improved tremendously. Then one day, a couple of weeks ago, I thought I'd give instinctive (or intuitive if you like) shooting a try. I shot with the same mindset, cadence, hand positions, etc. as I do when shooting my longbow. Some minor differences of course, but realitively the same. My accuracy quickly reached almost the same point as my aimed shooting. I have a quick shot cycle, do not stay on anchor but release as I brush past it and I do not use any part of the SS as an aiming reference. I am aware of it enough in my peripheral vision to be sure I am pointing towards the target and not about to send a projectile in a dangerous direction. I have been going back and forth a bit, but I think I will be concentrating on instinctive shooting for the most part. It has earned me a few trophies in the archery world and just feels better to me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treeman said:


> I'm a jazz musician. I play upright acoustic Bass. mainly Standards and traditional Americana. For four glorious years I made my living this way playing in Philly, Atlantic City and New York. Those were the days...


A jazzman! Super cool, dude!

I've played blues harp, jamming with the South Florida Blues Society. I've also jammed (acoustic guitar) with the South Florida Bluegrass Association. I've dabbled in pennywhistle/tinwhistle, disliked mandolin, and I've one violin and one fiddle - a violin is a fiddle when one plays it wearing no shoes.

... did I mention 5 ukuleles? ...a keyboard...?

ENJOY!!!

THWACK!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a jazz musician. I play upright acoustic Bass. mainly Standards and traditional Americana. For four glorious years I made my living this way playing in Philly, Atlantic City and New York. Those were the days...
> ...


Sweet!! For a time I was with a rockabilly band and speaking of the pennywhistle, I was with a Celtic band that had an unbelievable whistle player. Keep swinging brother!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue Raja said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Traditional archery (longbows). Had many, many bows but have settled on my Howard Hill Wesley Special.
> ...


I always thought that archery and slingshooting were first cousins, due to their similarity. I showed up at an archery range with my AMF Red Wing Hunter (at least 30 years old and hardly shot), only to find that archers on the shooting line were using contraptions known as "compound" bows. So, I figured that I'd give my dinobow a rest and get modern with a compound bow. I became quite good with it, but I didn't enjoy it. Y'see, all around me were archers asking to borrow each others' Allen wrenches, so they could adjust this and that on their compound bows, and there was always the sense that with an upgrade in arrow rests or sights, or whatever, they would shoot more accurately. I went back to shooting recurves - even bought a couple of the much sought after "David Quinn" recurves. Then one day I found an ad in Craigslist - a guy selling a longbow made by one "Maddog". Short story - I bought it, I loved it (especially for it being toothpick light in weight), and the recurves and compound bow are just "gathering dust", as they say.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> Backpacking...goes so well with slingshots. Just like motorcycling does.
> 
> I have gone light (not ultralight, that's not my bag-literally) and retro. Old external frame with full flat and open loading. That top loading only of new backpacks is not convenient nor practical.


Lucky you that you've got beautiful mountains, forests, and streams!

I've mosquitoes, heat and humidity, not to mention thunderstorms almost every afternoon during south Florida's monsoon season.

BUT - there's no motorcycle "off season", and though the roads are flat and straight, one can enjoy riding just about any day. Well, only in the morning during afternoon thunderstorm season, but hey...

Anyway, keep your bear spray handy and enjoy!!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Flatband and Treeman - I grew up in South Jersey and have fond memories of "going down the shore." My dad used to take us surf fishing. He caught a bluefish exactly once in all the years that he went.
> ...


"Jersey" my butt!

It's "Joisey"!!

Best2u,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Have always loved woodworking which led me to building Native American "style " flutes from all kinds of wood, bamboo, and " Urban Pine "(a.k.a. PVC ).....did that for 13 years......dabbled in wood turning.
> Taught myself to flint knapp arrowheads, did that for 3-4 years.
> Want to learn how to make wood self bows and fixed blade knives, but right now my passion is building natural tree fork slings.
> 
> ...


I played the flute in high school until I got fed up with the headaches it was giving me. Much later on in life I acquired and messed around with a half-dozen pennywhistles/tinwhistles, and even had one custom made by "John Sindt", who's pennywhistles/tinwhistles became so popular that he soon had a two-year waiting list.

"Erik the Flutemaker" lives a few towns away from me, and harvests his bamboo garden to make flutes, which he sells at the annual Renaissance Fair/festival , with the proceeds going to charity. Cool.

ENJOY!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Porn! Porn, porn, and more porn! (Just kidding)*
> 
> *Lately it's astronomy, astrology, and the nature of consciousness itself ... all the usual 'old man' meditations. *


Is that what I'll be looking forward to doing? I'm only going to be 75 in April...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Have always loved woodworking which led me to building Native American "style " flutes from all kinds of wood, bamboo, and " Urban Pine "(a.k.a. PVC ).....did that for 13 years......dabbled in wood turning.
> ...


Cool, I actually bought Erik's how to DVD on making transverse flutes from bamboo, but those gave ME a headache trying to tune them, trying to keep the proper embouchure . 
Native end blown flutes are much easier to play and build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treeman said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Are you aware that bagpipers practice on pennywhistles/tinwhistles (so their neighbors would not make noise complaints to the police), because it's the same fingering?

It was when I heard the pennywhistle/tinwhistle played by the band "Cherish the Ladies" (Joannie Madden, from "the Bronx", as the lead player), that I ran out to a Sam Ash music store and began my collection. Search on YouTube for the "Harproli" channel - you'll be impressed. Check out on YouTube "Honoka and Azita" - again you'll be very impressed. Also "Jake Shimabukuru" (sic?) ukulele - it ain't Tiny Tim or hula dances anymore!

Enjoy!
THWACK!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

treeman said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...






 I love some rockabilly and little Larry Collins was

the real deal!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> We train labs for obedience and for service.
> This is "Jonas" my 3 year old


My black Lab Sheena (see avatar) was the best dog I ever had. What a wonderful breed!

I once bought the book "K9 Explosive Detection A Manual for Trainers" by Ron Mistafa, but when I contacted him with a question, he said that he completely changed his method - $30 down the drain. Gee, thanks a lot, Ron.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a bit of a collector of various things (Read Hoarder!!), My main hobby is watches, I've collected them for 44 years!

Also I love Bonsai, knives, Machinery and tools and stuff with lenses, Bin's Telescopes etc Oh, And airguns!

A couple of me little trees!!



















John


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice John, I have always been fascinated by Bonzai, but never tried them.

What is the flowering one, Azalea?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have spent time with most shooting sports (smallbore, combat handgun, benchrest, cast bullet, black powder, shotgunning clays). About 20 years ago I settled on the quieter shooting sports and stuck with slingshots, airguns, and traditional archery. In the 90s I went through plenty of longbows and recurves in the 50-60 pound range. Then I gave up archery for many years but a couple of years ago I picked up a 32# Samck Sage TD and a 32# Bodnik Slick Stick hybrid.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


You should try your mouth at (a takeoff of "you should try your _hand_ at...") harmonicas.

I got the "blues harp" bug awhile back, and after a bit of learning and practice, I was invited to "jam" with the bands of the South Florida Blues Society. Great fun. Quite portable also, as long as you don't need to carry a set of "harps" in different keys - but then again, a box of harps is quite transportable, and, they make harp belts and "bandoleros", With a sombrero, a bandolero, and a mustache, you can join Poncho Villa's gang, and lead the charge with a harp solo.

Then again...

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Johnbaz said:


> I'm a bit of a collector of various things (Read Hoarder!!), My main hobby is watches, I've collected them for 44 years!
> 
> Also I love Bonsai, knives, Machinery and tools and stuff with lenses, Bin's Telescopes etc Oh, And airguns!
> 
> ...


John, you would LOVE to be a member of the Morikami Museum and Japaneses Garden in Boca Raton FL. Bonsai? You would go nuts over their Bonsai! (And the food!)

Great work, John

Enjoy!

THWACK


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I have spent time with most shooting sports (smallbore, combat handgun, benchrest, cast bullet, black powder, shotgunning clays). About 20 years ago I settled on the quieter shooting sports and stuck with slingshots, airguns, and traditional archery. In the 90s I went through plenty of longbows and recurves in the 50-60 pound range. Then I gave up archery for many years but a couple of years ago I picked up a 32# Samck Sage TD and a 32# Bodnik Slick Stick hybrid.


I started with a 58" Red Wing Hunter recurve, tried a compound bow (with which I was extremely accurate), went back to a recurves so that I wouldn't have to adjust/upgrade the mechanical stuff on the compound, and ended up buying and loving shooting a "Maddog Mike's" longbow which I found in Craigslist.

Now, other than slingshots, I just shoot my mouth.

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Love a good harp player buddy, especially one that you can "feel" what they're playing, not jus hear them.
I came across this young lady on YouTube, and she plays with feeling like that.....Indiara Sfair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a jazz musician. I play upright acoustic Bass. mainly Standards and traditional Americana. For four glorious years I made my living this way playing in Philly, Atlantic City and New York. Those were the days...
> ...


I agree! Gary, you know we live well vicariously...especially in the cold weather.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I have spent time with most shooting sports (smallbore, combat handgun, benchrest, cast bullet, black powder, shotgunning clays). About 20 years ago I settled on the quieter shooting sports and stuck with slingshots, airguns, and traditional archery. In the 90s I went through plenty of longbows and recurves in the 50-60 pound range. Then I gave up archery for many years but a couple of years ago I picked up a 32# Samck Sage TD and a 32# Bodnik Slick Stick hybrid.


Northener, I just returned a #50 Shakespeare recurve to a younger lady of the family that gave it to me in the early 90's. I just cannot handle that draw and it seemed like a good call. She and her husband have land near me and invited to shoot there whenever I can.

I have a cheap fiberglass student bow at #30 & a hickory Paddle self bow me and Dad worked on. Pics when I dig it out.

But slingshots fit me and my lifestyle much better. Arrows require lots of maintenance and time to make...cumbersome...that on my pack...and I don't hunt any more.

PS- Y'all are way cool.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love a good harp player buddy, especially one that you can "feel" what they're playing, not jus hear them.
> I came across this young lady on YouTube, and she plays with feeling like that.....Indiara Sfair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One is not playing the "blues" if one (or perhaps two, I dunno) is not emoting.

I'll check out the lady. Has she pretty legs? - that would help me to enjoy her even more...

Thanks,

THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Love a good harp player buddy, especially one that you can "feel" what they're playing, not jus hear them.
> ...


Matter of fact, she's got GREAT legs, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love a good harp player buddy, especially one that you can "feel" what they're playing, not jus hear them.
> I came across this young lady on YouTube, and she plays with feeling like that.....Indiara Sfair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! She's terrific! And I didn't even see her legs.

I've now added her to my subscriptions, thanks!

THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Love a good harp player buddy, especially one that you can "feel" what they're playing, not jus hear them.
> ...


LOL.....there is a video that's just about all legs, so keep watching, haha

She really is a great harp player though, very emotive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Blues harp!! Come on guys, your breaking my heart. Practiced first position for a long time. Got to where I could play most any song that I knew the words to. Can't read music.

But that second pos. , Those draw bends! I can do them, but not in time to the beat. I have the worst timing in the world. Comes from playing by yourself I suppose.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> Blues harp!! Come on guys, your breaking my heart. Practiced first position for a long time. Got to where I could play most any song that I knew the words to. Can't read music.
> 
> But that second pos. , Those draw bends! I can do them, but not in time to the beat. I have the worst timing in the world. Comes from playing by yourself I suppose.


Don't play by yourself - get a girlfriend.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> Blues harp!! Come on guys, your breaking my heart. Practiced first position for a long time. Got to where I could play most any song that I knew the words to. Can't read music.
> 
> But that second pos. , Those draw bends! I can do them, but not in time to the beat. I have the worst timing in the world. Comes from playing by yourself I suppose.


"Words"? We don't need no estinkin' words, just WAIL AWAY!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> Blues harp!! Come on guys, your breaking my heart. Practiced first position for a long time. Got to where I could play most any song that I knew the words to. Can't read music.
> 
> But that second pos. , Those draw bends! I can do them, but not in time to the beat. I have the worst timing in the world. Comes from playing by yourself I suppose.


I don't read music (not because I can't), I just play what comes to my mind, send the notes and pitches via electrical impulses (synapses?) to my mouth muscles.

Sonny Terry, Sonny Boy Williamson I & II, Little Walter and the rest didn't read music - they just poured their lamenting souls into the tin sandwich (Mississippi-lingo).

Once upon a time (are you getting sleepy?) I was in a Sam Ash music store, in the acoustic guitar/ukulele/banjo section. I started a conversation with the lady behind the counter - she was filling in for the regular guy who was out to lunch. Her instrument was the violin, but she couldn't enjoy it without having musical notation in front of her! What a shame. If I hear a tune a couple of times, I can pick up (well, okay, not the keyboard too easily), any of my instruments, and within a few minutes, mimic the tune. THAT is satisfaction. THAT is joy. And now I'm hungry - bye.

THWACK!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

THWACK! said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Blues harp!! Come on guys, your breaking my heart. Practiced first position for a long time. Got to where I could play most any song that I knew the words to. Can't read music.
> ...


Same for me. But I suspect that those old bluesmen grew up with a harp in their mouth. Then too, those big old hands wrapped around mic and harp sure sounded good to me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright. I'll be sending out some P.M. later tonight to see if I can trade a few slings for:
Craft beer
Boomerang
Stand Up Base Guitars
Labs and Pits
Longbows
Surfboards
Harmonica
Clown Car
Tube Amps
Surgery for a wonky thumb
More Craft Beer
Mini-Bikes
Fly Fishing Gear
Ultralight Plane-or backpacking?
BlackPowderPistols
Organic Chicken Egg
Samurai Sword
Wooden Boat
Apple-Pie Moonshine
Marble Making Machine
And a legit band-cutting jig so I can cut my own flats...!!! MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mojave Mo said:


> Alright. I'll be sending out some P.M. later tonight to see if I can trade a few slings for:
> Craft beer
> Boomerang
> Stand Up Base Guitars
> ...


That's hysterical!! You just made my day!


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice John, I have always been fascinated by Bonzai, but never tried them.
> 
> What is the flowering one, Azalea?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, It's an Azalea Darrell :thumbsup:

I forgot about guitars!!, Back in 1999/2000 I had three terms at colledge learning to play geetar!!




























John


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Mojave Mo said:


> Alright. I'll be sending out some P.M. later tonight to see if I can trade a few slings for:
> Craft beer
> Boomerang
> Stand Up Base Guitars
> ...


Here's another guy whose not interested in women.

That's good for the rest of us : )

THWACK!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

THWACK! said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Blues harp!! Come on guys, your breaking my heart. Practiced first position for a long time. Got to where I could play most any song that I knew the words to. Can't read music.
> ...


Have you seen these 75 year old women?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Alright. I'll be sending out some P.M. later tonight to see if I can trade a few slings for:
> ...


Oh I've got one of those already. The things on the list are the items I can control!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Of witch 75 year old women do you speaketh? You show no images...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Mojave Mo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Mojave Mo said:
> ...


Oh my - do you mean to say that your's didn't come with an "Owner's Manual"?

THWACK!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


You are correct sir. In fact it seems that she can change her 'Operating Manual' and the flip of a switch. An Ultralight Plane would actually be easier and safer to pilot....!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Mojave Mo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Mojave Mo said:
> ...


Hmm, seems to me that a robust tether to a bollard might be in order at times...but I'm no marriage counselor.

I had two wives. I had two houses. I have 4 kids. I lost two house$, two large dose$ of alimony, four dollops of child $upport. Both women were seriously mental cases (the last one had 28 "alters" - as in Multiple Personalities, which they now refer to as "Dissociative Disorder Syndrome").

So now I have a LIW (live-in-woman), who's been with me for 15 years, knows I won't marry her, is ethical/clean living/moral/attractive. "Bubblebutt" gives me $400 a month as a contribution for "living expenses". THWACK! uses the "living expenses" money for THWACK!toys. No complaints here.

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> Alright. I'll be sending out some P.M. later tonight to see if I can trade a few slings for:
> Craft beer
> Boomerang
> Stand Up Base Guitars
> ...


So... I got all of those... what ya got to swap??


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

THWACK! said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Indiara would do....If I didn't kill myself...just thinking..


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Alright. I'll be sending out some P.M. later tonight to see if I can trade a few slings for:
> ...


I'm on my 3rd wife, but she is a keeper if I live through it. I've got a 14 year old Rat Terrier with cataracts if you are into that sort of thing....?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Of course they did, the Mississippi saxphone was and is a very inexpensive instrument.






Check out Alfred, send me the lyrics when you figure them out, I love him!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Mojave Mo said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mojave Mo said:
> ...


I'm afraid that my deer-head/deer-type Chihuahua (the original dog of the Americas, BTW - you might recall the "Taco Bell" spokes-dog) is quite anti-social, especially to other dogs. So, I'll have to pass on your kind offer.

If an old dog like me can have cataract surgery, why not a 14 year old rat terrier? I mean, after, all, it's only a teenager...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Re: Alfred the harp player - see "lyrics.fandom.com" - they're there.

Re: "Hokus Pocus" - Are you or have you been a member of SAM (Society of American Magicians - Harry Houdini was once their president) or IBM (International Brotherhood of Magicians)? I've been, in the past.

THWACK!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Thanks impossible! No human being should be able to play and sing like that!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


...then you haven't heard Sonny Terry's "Fox Chase" , in the album "Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee Back Home Blues" - check it out, bro'.

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## TriggerHappy (Nov 17, 2019)

THWACK! said:


> I've been involved with many hobbies and interests, involving research time, purchasing process, investment, storage, sometimes specialized tools for the hobby/interest, and I know that you guys and gals have other interests than slingshots and slingshooting.
> 
> My current favorite other-than-slingshooting interest is riding my motorcycle, a 2018 Kawasaki Ninja 400 ABS KRT pocket-rocket sport bike (at the age of 74).
> 
> ...


I've been on this forum for 24 hours and Ive seen this bike several times.
Congrats young fella, looks like that thing would blow your hair off.

Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

TriggerHappy said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > I've been involved with many hobbies and interests, involving research time, purchasing process, investment, storage, sometimes specialized tools for the hobby/interest, and I know that you guys and gals have other interests than slingshots and slingshooting.
> ...


You're doing a "THWACK! Marathon"? Wow, I'm honored, thank you.

I might lose my (remaining) hair if I didn't wear my helmet. Here, in Florida, if one has "insurance", one need not wear a helmet. I have insurance, but I'm not dumb enough to ride without a helmet - and Mr. Ruger - he's my extra insurance that I "arrive alive".

The Kawi can get up to +- 126 mph, way faster than any speed limit in any state, and I see no reason to get anything more powerful, more expensive, heavier, less responsive, which is what a more than 396cc "bike" would be, I can practically control/ride/drive/direct this bike telepathically. PLUS, it's downright aggressively gorgeous, IMHO. Hence, a couple of photos here and there of my "other love".

Thanks for your welcome comment.

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My other love is gaming. I used to play a ton of pen and paper / table top games. Now it is more video games. I have a playstation classic the new mini does not take a disc one. I have it modded to play my library of snes and nes games on it soon to add hand helds to the list. also have a 500 gb external full of psone games. I keep the originals in a safe location. I also enjoy my xbox one s, games on it are so pretty lol. I have a 4 tb powered external for it. My psp is patiently waiting to get some love (recent purchase and needed some tlc). So when the weather is not on my side I can keep my hands nimble on a game controller.


----------

